# [Partitionnement] Fusionner des partitions

## Neuromancien

Peut-on fusionner deux partitions ? Ma partition /usr (hda5) est trop petite, je voudrais la redimensionner en la fusionnant avec mes partitions hda6 et hda7, sans détruire ma partition hda8 qui contient mes données. Est-ce possible ?

----------

## Trevoke

Ca depend - tant que les trois partitions sont contigues (avec un trema sur le u) sur le disque, tu peux redemarrer avec un LiveCD et modifier tout ca avec fdisk, mais je ne sais pas si c'est la solution recommandee.

Tu peux aussi essayer parted (ou qtparted si tu veux une GUI).

----------

## montesq

bon je suis totalement off... mais il n'y a pas ü dans contiguë

D'ailleurs tout comme ambiguë

Bon je vous ai pas aidé pour le problème (pas assez de compétence dans le domaine, désolé) mais au moins vous aurez (ré)appris quelque chose...

----------

## kernelsensei

 *montesq wrote:*   

> bon je suis totalement off... mais il n'y a pas ü dans contiguë
> 
> D'ailleurs tout comme ambiguë
> 
> Bon je vous ai pas aidé pour le problème (pas assez de compétence dans le domaine, désolé) mais au moins vous aurez (ré)appris quelque chose...

 

c'est en reaction par rapport a quoi ?

----------

## Trevoke

C'est en rapport a moi qui ai ecrit "contigue (avec un trema sur le u)" ...

Mea culpa, mea culpa, je me flagelle.

----------

## colito

toi aussi, tu aimes t'autoflageller avec des chardons frais?

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> C'est en rapport a moi qui ai ecrit "contigue (avec un trema sur le u)" ...
> 
> Mea culpa, mea culpa, je me flagelle.

 

ohhh j'avais pas vu le mot ..  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Enlight

Faut les ecarter de 3 octets en disant "fuuuuu" (appuyé le "fu" !) puis les rapprocher à nouveau jusqu'à ce que le dernier bit de la première partition se superpose avec le premier bit de la partition suivante (tu dis "sion" à ce moment là.

ATTENTION! Si la manip est mal faite, ta nouvelle partitions peut être d'une taille différente de la somme des partitions que tu as fusionnées.

----------

## scout

 *Neuromancien wrote:*   

> Peut-on fusionner deux partitions ? Ma partition /usr (hda5) est trop petite, je voudrais la redimensionner en la fusionnant avec mes partitions hda6 et hda7, sans détruire ma partition hda8 qui contient mes données. Est-ce possible ?

 

alors pour que ça marche ce que je vais raconter, il faut que hda5, 6 et 7 soies contigues, et ça va détruire hda6 et hda7:

1ere étape: noter sur papier les infos relatives à tes partitions au cas où y'a un pépin  :Very Happy: 

2eme étape: virer hda6 et hda7 avec fdisk et virer hda5 puis la rajouter de manière à ce que hda5 prenne la place des anciennes hda5 hda6 hda7 (c'est crucial que hda5 démmare au même endroit qu'avant)

3eme étape: rebooter pour prendre en compte les nouvelle partoches

là hda8 aura changé de numéro (deviendra surement hda6) donc il ne sera pas monté comme indiqué dans /etc/fstab (no stress, t'as pas perdu tes données ...)

4eme étape: démonter /usr (par exemple en tapant init 1 en root puis en faisant unmount /usr)

5eme étape: redimensionner le système de fichiers de /usr, par exemple avec resize_reiserfs si c'est de la reiserfs

6eme étape: remonter /usr

7eme étape éditer /etc/fstab puisque hda8 aura changé de numéro et sera hda6 normalement ...

----------

## Trevoke

Enlight, tu sors comme c'est pas permis.  :Laughing: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Enlight, tu sors comme c'est pas permis. 

 

surtout qu'il a oublié la chorégraphie qui va bien.

sinon cf ce qu'a dit scout

----------

## colito

tout ça ça searit vachement plus simple en utilisant lvm...  :Wink: 

----------

## Enlight

je suis déjà []

----------

## lospericos_99

Hello, j'ai déjà essayé ce genre d'opération et ce fût un peu le bordel, je ne te conseil pas de le faire sous ton environement Gentoo mais plutot avec le live CD sinon tes partitions risque de ne pas être reconnu par ta table de partitions. Mais fais bien attention dans les manips et fais des backups de tes données.

Autre solution moins propre c'est de créer un lien symbolique depuis ton dossier home vers ta partition...

----------

## Neuromancien

 *scout wrote:*   

>  *Neuromancien wrote:*   Peut-on fusionner deux partitions ? Ma partition /usr (hda5) est trop petite, je voudrais la redimensionner en la fusionnant avec mes partitions hda6 et hda7, sans détruire ma partition hda8 qui contient mes données. Est-ce possible ? 
> 
> alors pour que ça marche ce que je vais raconter, il faut que hda5, 6 et 7 soies contigues, et ça va détruire hda6 et hda7:
> 
> 1ere étape: noter sur papier les infos relatives à tes partitions au cas où y'a un pépin 
> ...

 

Merci. Je vais essayer ça.

----------

## Monstros

personnellement, quite à faire des backups, bah je ne vois pas l'interêt de "redimmensionner".

voilà la méthode que j'aurai utilisée :

0) démarrer l'ordinateur sans qu'il ait besoin des partitions mises en causes (pour ce genre de chose, je boote systématiquement sur un CD, comme ça, je n'ai pas à me poser la question de savoir si les partitions sont mises en causes ou pas)

1) faire un back-up des données à garder.

2) detruire les partitions 5, 6 et 7

3) recréer une partition 5

4) installer un système de fichier neuf sur la partition nouvellement crée

5) recopier les données du back-up sur la nouvelle partition.

6) modifier le fstab en conséquence

bon, évidement, il faut avoir assez de place pour faire un back-up, mais quand on l'a, je crois que c'est plus simple :o)

----------

## Neuromancien

Quelle commande utiliser pour sauvegarder mes partitions / et /usr sur un autre disque ? 

```

cp -a ?

cp -dpPR ?
```

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Neuromancien wrote:*   

> Quelle commande utiliser pour sauvegarder mes partitions / et /usr sur un autre disque ? 
> 
> ```
> 
> cp -a ?
> ...

 

pareil, donc tu prends la moins chiante cp -a

----------

## Neuromancien

J'envisage le plan de partitionnement suivant :

```
4 Go pour / (hda3)

5,6 Go pour /usr (hda5)
```

Qu'en pensez vous ? La taille de la partition racine est-elle suffisante (notamment pour la compilation) ?

----------

## bosozoku

Oui c'est largement suffisant. J'ai a peu près la meme taille et c'est rempli à moitié (avec un systeme assez gros).

Par contre la usr est un peu petite, tu vas assez vite te retrouver coincé je pense.

----------

## Neuromancien

fdisk gèle après avoir affiché Appel de ioctl() pour relire la table de partitions. Que faire ?

----------

## Neuromancien

Ce problème est réglé et j'ai récupéré mes données. Finalement j'ai fusionné mes partitions hda5, hda6 et hda7 pour former une nouvelle partition /usr de 7 Go. Mais ce que j'aimerais faire, c'est redimensionner hda3 (partition racine) et hda5, pour qu'elles fassent respectivement 4 Go et 5,5 Go. Est-ce possible sans perdre mes données (sur hda6), sachant que hda3 est une partition primaire, alors que hda5 et hda6 sont des partitions logiques à l'intérieur d'une partition étendue ?

----------

## Neuromancien

Pas de solution en vue ?

----------

